# window glazing dry time



## Skip (Dec 4, 2011)

Are there any tricks to speed up the drying process of window glazing?? Restoring some old stained glass windows on an old church and the stained glass guy was asking me if there's anything one can do to speed up the curing process of window glazing ? If anyone would know I told him it would be someone on this forum. Thanks for any input


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mix the glazing with japan dryer?

never tried it. only thing I can think of.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

If the glaze dries too fast it will crack.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I've used this glazing once. I like it but is more expensive than regular glazing. Hope it helps


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey, just add some plaster of Paris or cornice cement to the putty. Just a tablespoon, mash it up into the wet putty before you use it to re-putty window frames. Just a light dusting will do into the mix It will set in 2 days and then paint. We use to have to wait 2 weeks for the putty to skin off before painting in the good old days. 
Bye the way , these days I just use flexible caulking for windows. It dries in 2 hours before painting !


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

*hmmm*

warmth + Time 

Since glazing is linseed oil (or other oil) based I'm pretty sure that it oxidizes instead of "dries." Any attempt to speed this up might turn out badly.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry mate, been doing this for 34 years without problems, perhaps try it once and report back the results before being skeptical.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Brian C said:


> Sorry mate, been doing this for 34 years without problems, perhaps try it once and report back the results before being skeptical.


works:thumbsup:. we use Durobond 90 when the glaze is a bit wet and soupy:thumbsup:


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

*Woah*

we're both brian C; it's like I'm having a conversation with myself.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

briancreary said:


> we're both brian C; it's like I'm having a conversation with myself.


don't worry about it, I understand Bill and Steve does it all the time:whistling2: It is kind of amusing to talk to the voices:blink:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Brian C said:


> Hey, just add some plaster of Paris or cornice cement to the putty. Just a tablespoon, mash it up into the wet putty before you use it to re-putty window frames. Just a light dusting will do into the mix It will set in 2 days and then paint. We use to have to wait 2 weeks for the putty to skin off before painting in the good old days.
> Bye the way , these days I just use flexible caulking for windows. It dries in 2 hours before painting !


 Never ever heard of this Brian.How cool is that.I wish i would have known this last spring when i glazed 120 panes. I have also had good results with elastermic caulk for windows but really love the looks of an attractive bead of glaze.Just the beauty of it.You mention a table spoon powder mix to your glaze. Is that ratio tbl. to a quart tub of glaze?Thanks for the info.


----------

